# Audi TT TPMS issue



## Timar (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I have a question related to direct TPMS. 
Recently I installed in my 2015 Audi TT direct TPMS system with pressure sensors in each wheel. Direct TPMS works well but I don't know how to deactivate factory TPMS in car's ABS module. 
So now I have two TPMS systems works in parallel and continuously blocking each other.
Does anyone know how to deactivate factory TPMS in ABS coding?

Thank you

Marko


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

ABS unit is locked so can't read any byte and since the tmps is standard, I don't know which is its byte


----------



## Timar (Sep 14, 2016)

Thank you on quick reply!
I have one more issue with this system. On the VC screen I get Q7 illustration instead of TT, pleas see photo bellow.
Do you know if car logo can be somehow changed from Q7 to TT?

Thanks

Marko


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Possibilities are two, if you have added a Q7 unit, maybe the image is coded inside it or, when you follow how o activate those sensors, you have ticked bit for the Q7 image..
But since the TT doesn't have this function, you could have Q7 or A4 image!
I also see it doesn't work completely because you don't have temperatures


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Post the entire coding and I'll see what I can do, if you have just selected the Q7 byte, It just came up on my mind that also the R8 has your system so, better the R8 pic!


----------



## sta0880 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi Timar:
What is the parts number required to have direct TPMS for TTs? Can you share more detail on what to purchase and how to install?

Also, when you say they are continuously blocking each other, does it mean it doesn't work? I see your pictures shows Tyre pressure reading, only temperature is missing.

For me as long as there is tyre pressure and the alert function, that will be enough.


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

Very interested about the TPMS too - broke one tyre and damaged the wheel on the pothole due to low pressure. Now checking tyre pressure manually each week... :?


----------



## dick902 (Jul 2, 2016)

Timar said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have a question related to direct TPMS.
> Recently I installed in my 2015 Audi TT direct TPMS system with pressure sensors in each wheel. Direct TPMS works well but I don't know how to deactivate factory TPMS in car's ABS module.
> ...


You don't need to code the ABS unit, as you just need to code the instrument cluster (17) correctly.
The passive TPMS signal will be disable from the system!
Below codes are what I applied with my TT, and they are working perfectly!-

Enable Active TPMS (with sensors)

Unit 5F
Adaptions
Find in the menu:
(13) vehicle function list BAP tire_pressure_system_0x07 change to active
(14) vehicle function list BAP tire_pressure_system_0x07_msg_bus change to data bus Extend
(56) Vehicle menu operation-menu_display_rdk change to active
(58) vehicle operation menu menu_display_rdk_over_threshold_high change to active

Unit 17
Byte04
*Uncheck Bit 0 <--- to disable passive TPMS (if you have this)*

Byte03 
Check Bit 7

Byte11 
Check Bit 2

Details on installation, photo, and needed parts will be post late.

Good luck!


----------



## dick902 (Jul 2, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Possibilities are two, if you have added a Q7 unit, maybe the image is coded inside it or, when you follow how o activate those sensors, you have ticked bit for the Q7 image..
> But since the TT doesn't have this function, you could have Q7 or A4 image!
> I also see it doesn't work completely because you don't have temperatures


BTW, the active TPMS system was a part of original TT option, as I can found it on the latest ELSAWIN.
With the correct TPMS control unit, I was able to display all wheel's temperatures correctly!
(8S0907273 or 4M0907273)

Just not sure why the dealer had take it out for some reasons.....


----------



## Timar (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello dick902,

Today I tried to code TPMS as you suggested, but unfortunately not working.
Factory installed passive TPMS system still sending flat tyre message and indicator on the instrument cluster is ON.

Did you have factory installed passive TPMS system in your car?

BTW
In Croatia active TPMS system is available only for TT-RS model.

Thank you

Regards


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

TT has as standard only passive system so, maybe is possible activate the active system with sensors like you but everyone here has only the passive system.
to obtain temperatures what other coding did you do!?

the part number with 8S is for the TT and 4M for the Q7 right? both have temperature and pressure on the virtual cockpit?
so, which part did you install the first time?
for the wheel sensors, I found only one model 315MHz...are they right?


----------



## dick902 (Jul 2, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> TT has as standard only passive system so, maybe is possible activate the active system with sensors like you but everyone here has only the passive system.
> to obtain temperatures what other coding did you do!?
> 
> the part number with 8S is for the TT and 4M for the Q7 right? both have temperature and pressure on the virtual cockpit?
> ...


Both 4M0907273 & 8S0907273 were 433Mhz so you will need 4 x 433MHz wheel sensors.
The P/N: of the correct wheel sensors is 5Q0907275B

All necessary coding which I had put on my pervious posts in here!
With the correct TPMS controller as I mentioned, the wheel's temperatures will be shown automatically.


----------



## dick902 (Jul 2, 2016)

Timar said:


> Hello dick902,
> 
> Today I tried to code TPMS as you suggested, but unfortunately not working.
> Factory installed passive TPMS system still sending flat tyre message and indicator on the instrument cluster is ON.
> ...


Did you try rest the TPMS over at all?
This work for me!


----------



## Timar (Sep 14, 2016)

When I code active TPMS system I get 2 systems working in parallel overlapping each other.
On passive TPMS I get fault message - wrong coding of the module and flat tyre indicator On on the instrument cluster.

I tried to reset MMI and whole car as well, but nothing changed.


----------



## lala30 (Jun 26, 2016)

hello

2dick902
if you understand problem
this guy have passive TPMS through ESP , and if dont switch OFF in ESP not possible to Active TPMS through sensors on wheels!

is not possible 2 tipe TPMS to work together! code in instrument cluster is only for display no for switch passive or active TPMS
and
byte 11 bit 2 
this is only for VW 
Audi dont use this protocol in instrument cluster


----------



## Timar (Sep 14, 2016)

Dick902,

Can you send me your ABS coding?

Thanks


----------



## dick902 (Jul 2, 2016)

Timar said:


> Dick902,
> 
> Can you send me your ABS coding?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Timar,

Pls. find below:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 5Q0-907-379-IPB-V1.clb
Part No SW: 8S0 907 379 B HW: 8S0 907 379 B
Component: ESC H31 0504 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 60125000000041
Coding: 72AA608D1A9A15A940990066029A8306444E0658A8020040C16022
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_Brake1UDSContiMK100IPB 052008
ROD: EV_Brake1UDSContiMK100IPB_AU37.rod
VCID: 40855F65DB8C1D42E8-8014
No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Timar (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi dick902,

Thank you on scan! 
I noticed difference in 23rd byte, your coding is 40 and my 43. 
And there is a difference in 19th byte, your coding is 58 and my 50.
Do you have Auto Hold option installed on your car?

BTW
Would it be possible to send me complete scan of your car?

Thank you


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

what about the wiring loom from the unit to the car? how did you connect it and where did you place it?!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Timar said:


> Hi dick902,
> 
> Thank you on scan!
> I noticed difference in 23rd byte, your coding is 40 and my 43.
> ...


I have your same differences and but I have Auto Hold
ABS unit doesn't have label so it's complicated and risky to know what differences there are in each byte


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

dick902 said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > Possibilities are two, if you have added a Q7 unit, maybe the image is coded inside it or, when you follow how o activate those sensors, you have ticked bit for the Q7 image..
> ...


just to make clear this guide, to accomplish this mod the required parts are
coding
4 sensors for the wheels 433MHz
1 unit 8S0907273 or 4M0907273
wiring loom for the unit above

is that right?


----------



## dick902 (Jul 2, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> dick902 said:
> 
> 
> > ManuTT said:
> ...


This is correct!

One more thing, the original TPMS controller supposed to be place at the Rear Right corner under the chassis for it can scan and display the correct tire's position.
I had tried to place the TPMS controller and the results is all tire positions had shown incorrect.

In this case, for easy placement, I put the TPMS controller just beside the battery (inside the trunk) and fix with a 3M double side tape, and everything is good!

Below are the parts and summaries for your reference.

Required parts:

1 x 4M0907273 (TPMS Controller)
4 x 5Q0907275B (TPMS Sensor)
1 x wire harness

TPMS controller pinout:

Pin1 Extended CAN Bus Low (connect to Pin 7 of the Gateway)
Pin2 +12V (connect to the FUSE Panel C, Fuse 7)
Pin3 Extended CAN Bus High (connect to Pin 17 of the Gateway)
Pin4 Ground


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks for the info! Now it's complete..
Thise pin are from the unit side or the car side?!
You should also say where the can unit is placed..


----------



## Igonher (Dec 25, 2015)

Thank you Dick902!

When you could to do a guide step by step for to install the TMPS, wire, etc?? I would appreciate you because it's a very good choise for our TTs!

Thank you very much!


----------



## ZaniCWB (May 20, 2016)

dick902 said:


> Timar said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone!
> ...


Guys, my TT didn't come with TPMS standard (I don't have 7K1, I have 7K0 instead). Do you believe it is possible to code it?


----------



## Timar (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi ZaniCWB,

Can you post your ABS coding?
So, you don't have factory activated TPMS system, right?

Thanks


----------



## ZaniCWB (May 20, 2016)

Timar said:


> Hi ZaniCWB,
> 
> Can you post your ABS coding?
> So, you don't have factory activated TPMS system, right?
> ...


Correct Timar, no TPMS from factory. Here is my car's ABS coding:

Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 5Q0-907-379-IPB-V1.clb
Part No SW: 8S0 907 379 C HW: 8S0 907 379 C
Component: ESC H31 0511 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 61335000000133
Coding: 32AA208D0A9915AB409100680292930EA24C0450A8020040C97045
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_Brake1UDSContiMK100IPB 052008
ROD: EV_Brake1UDSContiMK100IPB_AU37.rod
VCID: 418CD043D013294AEF-8015

No fault code found.

I guess I should point that I have auto-hold (hill-hold) fitted.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Timar said:


> Hi ZaniCWB,
> 
> Can you post your ABS coding?
> So, you don't have factory activated TPMS system, right?
> ...


Hey any news from you?


----------



## ZaniCWB (May 20, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Timar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ZaniCWB,
> ...


Hey Manu! No news on my end, unfortunately. Timar?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok, but did you install something?


----------



## ZaniCWB (May 20, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Ok, but did you install something?


Nope.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

With vcp I have access to the abs unit if it is useful..


----------



## Timar (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello,

Unfortunately no news from my side. I need to deactivate factory TPMS in ABS module and ZaniCWB needs to activate it in ABS module. So far we don't have long coding helper for ABS module so I don't know which byte to activate/deactivate.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'll sort it as soon as I receive the vcp!
which fw do you have on the vc and which MY is your car?
I'm hoping the tpms can be activated on my car...it's a 03/15!
I found the Q7' one...


----------



## Timar (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi Manu,

My TT is 2015.
Find bellow my Instrument cluster data.

Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 8S0 920 790 HW: 8S0 920 790 
Component: FBenRDW H32 0221 
Coding: 040D0050698E00080101E8C09000C00000000000
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_DashBoardBOSCHAU33X 001013
ROD: EV_DashBoardBOSCHAU33X.rod
VCID: 76E33858C9F0B5F3F3-8022

No fault code found.

Regards


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm gonna install the unit in a month or less With an how-to..
One thing I can confirm is that the antenna is the same for any car (newest), same p/n with different 2 digits that tell the car model.. 8s TT, 4m Q7 and so on even for VW group and there isn't the car image inside it..
TT image, like in the TTrs picture, maybe is present in the newest firmware..or probably only in the TT where active tpms is an optional..
We need someone that can try!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

maybe Know how to disable the old tpms..stay tuned!
I can't find the can unit...it's absurd!!
where it is located exactly?


----------



## ray3733 (Mar 10, 2017)

ManuTT said:


> maybe Know how to disable the old tpms..stay tuned!
> I can't find the can unit...it's absurd!!
> where it is located exactly?


Waiting for you


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

tried today, installed everything but I have some problem on the screen...I don't know if is because I don't have sensors installed yet or only because the two systems have a conflict...
tried my experiment but got another screen advice instead of deactivating the passive tpms...I spent all the evening!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

for who has the tpms working correctly, it's a TT or TTs?
because seems the coding is not right and it doesn't work on our cars..

I think it's a fake!


----------



## ray3733 (Mar 10, 2017)

ManuTT said:


> for who has the tpms working correctly, it's a TT or TTs?
> because seems the coding is not right and it doesn't work on our cars..
> 
> I think it's a fake!


What do you mean is a fake ? You mean it does not work on our car ? I have a same problems as you describe please let me know anything I can help also.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I mean this retrofit it doesn't work on the TT because the passive tpms can't be disabled..unless there is no passive tpms as standard.
where is the dick user? (I don't remember the number..!)


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Whilst coding the traffic sign recognition I turned TPMS on

The car tells me when the pressures in any of the tyres drops anyway menu but doesn't have the ability to give you tyre pressures (at least I haven't found an option In the menu for this).

I have enabled this but don't know if it will work or not -just need to take it out for a test drive to see. If not then I will turn it off again. It might be that my car hasnt got it.


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

No not working so need to start from the beginning as really want this function.

Ok so reading this thread I need a module, 4 valve sensors and a wiring loom. The module can go near the battery in boot from what I read.
I need to deactivate my passive Tpms in the instruments menu and activate the active rpms.

I just need to ma,e sure the guys on here managed to complete and resolve any issues or xo a bit more research on the web


----------



## Naber (Dec 30, 2018)

Hi everybody and sorry for my bad English  I've finally found the solution  
To disable stock passive TPMS system you need to change two bytes in 03-ABS module coding:
1) Byte 12 --> disable bit 7 and 6;
2) Byte 23 -->disable bit 0 and 1;
Both bytes should be changed simultaneously, otherwise the coding won't be accepted. 
I've uploaded the screenshot to illustrate the changes in coding. In my case, byte 12 was changed from 'C2' to '02', and byte 23 from '43' to '40'. This should work for both TT, TTS and TTRS equipped with passive TPMS system.


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Naber said:


> Hi everybody and sorry for my bad English  I've finally found the solution
> To disable stock passive TPMS system you need to change two bytes in 03-ABS module coding:
> 1) Byte 12 --> disable bit 7 and 6;
> 2) Byte 23 -->disable bit 0 and 1;
> ...


Thats great Naber! So with this thread and the other recent one on the forum we have a complete solution on retrofitting the TPMS and disabling the passive system. Great work !


----------



## dazed1 (Jan 2, 2019)

I was linked to this thread from another forum. Thank you for all the information.
I have a US Spec 2018 RS 3. I have all the hardware installed and all of the coding complete. There is just one bit that I cannot change.

I am unable to change byte 23, bit 7 to Disable. I am using a OBDEleven. The new error I am getting: (7F) function cannot be performed, incorrect diagnostic mode

Has anyone faced this error? The Bit 6 is set to disabled and so are the other bits.

The problem i face right now, it will display the pressures & temps, but for a brief second before it goes away. So, I can see it and know the pressures and temps are accurate.


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

dazed1 said:


> I was linked to this thread from another forum. Thank you for all the information.
> I have a US Spec 2018 RS 3. I have all the hardware installed and all of the coding complete. There is just one bit that I cannot change.
> 
> I am unable to change byte 23, bit 7 to Disable. I am using a OBDEleven. The new error I am getting: (7F) function cannot be performed, incorrect diagnostic mode
> ...


I wonder if this is because you are not using the full VCDS route? Try finding someone with VCDS who can help out - might work?


----------



## dazed1 (Jan 2, 2019)

jonnieb2018 said:


> dazed1 said:
> 
> 
> > I was linked to this thread from another forum. Thank you for all the information.
> ...


Tried that before. Multiple full VCDS owners.


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Security access?
Is the RS3 different set up to the TT. could you compare the long coding to someone who has completed successfully and adjust the long code instead?

Not sure otherwise//


----------



## Naber (Dec 30, 2018)

dazed1 said:


> I was linked to this thread from another forum. Thank you for all the information.
> I have a US Spec 2018 RS 3. I have all the hardware installed and all of the coding complete. There is just one bit that I cannot change.
> 
> I am unable to change byte 23, bit 7 to Disable. I am using a OBDEleven. The new error I am getting: (7F) function cannot be performed, incorrect diagnostic mode
> ...


RS3 requires different ABS coding. Try this: byte 27 - disable bit 4, 5, 6. Byte 28 - disable bit 7. Tested on A3 & S3 models, works ok.


----------



## Naber (Dec 30, 2018)

By the way, I've recently faced a strange glitch. After all coding and wiring done I am unable to see the values under Sports Display menu. Service menu shows correct values though.

Could someone confirm that correct values are shown under sports display menu?


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Naber said:


> By the way, I've recently faced a strange glitch. After all coding and wiring done I am unable to see the values under Sports Display menu. Service menu shows correct values though.
> 
> Could someone confirm that correct values are shown under sports display menu?
> View attachment 1
> View attachment 2


I don't think I have the option of Sports display on mine Naber. this will be as summer job for me!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

thanks guys, nice mod! 8) 
just to recap, can you confirm this?

- 4M0907273 (TPMS Controller) works fine on all 8S TT/TTS
- 5Q0907275B (TPMS Sensor) is plug&play on all OEM '19/'20 rims ??
- what about wire harness, is that OEM or just DIY ??
thanks again!


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Kevin,

The harness is easy to make up. I bought 1.0mm thinwall off ebay (grey, brown, red/yellow and orange/brown - to match the wiring diagram) cut to length and 4 x repair wires with pins as it would have been a [email protected] to try and make the pins/wires up as they are so small. 
I'm going to solder the wires to the repair wires and heatshrink tubing over each of them and then tape up with cloth tape.

The only really tricky part was accessing the pin slots in the connector, the connector takes apart so you can slide the pins in and then lock them in. The connector has the pin numbers on top at the back so you know which pin goes where 1-4. - I had to use a magnifying glass to read them!

I bought some electrical cloth tape off Amazon to make it a proper job.

Its like the other jobs - on the list to do this summer! (power folding mirrors, TPMS, front camera, Homelink) I need to work out if there is an easy way to feed the cable from rear to front (without removing rear seats and side trim) and this time via the sills, not overhead through the headlining (or this could be the last resort) - what has everyone else done on here??

Antenna holder- 4E0810675B; x 1
Antenna connector - 8E0971934A; x 1 -
Connector pins - N90764701; x 4 ( if you don't buy the repair wire)
Pin seals - 3C0972741 x 4 (if you don't buy the repair wire)

Repair wire with pins part number:000979009E

link to repair wire on Ebay:-
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-VW-Skod ... :rk:3f:0


















The module is actually quite small


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

thanks a lot! this is one of the top 3 mod (rear camera is the 1st)!


----------



## 95wildtt (Dec 27, 2018)

Anyone tried this on an 8S TTS?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

looks both _Timar _and _Nadir _ retrofitted it successfully, feasibility on TT or TTS should be the same...
really considering to fit active TPMS at next tire change...


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

Slightly Off topic, On the coding of the sensors would this need to be done on a separate set of sensors?

I have TPMS on the car and I'm looking at buying a new set of alloys along with some new TPMS sensors (i don't want to fiddle taking the existing ones off the current alloys ) and moving them to the new set, so planning to put new sensors on the new set of wheels.

Hopefully there is a quick solution for this? :?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

No,sensors are plug&play, don't need to be coded


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

To those who have done this retrofit did you connect the 12v to permanent or switched live . I did mine to switched and think that's why I have a fault showing . In the audizine thread it looks like a permanent live . Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

